# tvOS Beta installé après une réinitialisation



## LePousson (12 Octobre 2018)

Salut !

La semaine dernière, j'ai voulu repartir d'un tvOS 100% neuf et refaire tout mon setup de l'ATV4K. Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de voir que j'avais désormais un tvOS ..... BETA 12.1 !! Et comme Apple a eu la formidable idée de retirer le port USB, je n'ai pas pu revenir à la 12.0.1 via iTunes.

J'ai appelé Apple pour signaler le problème, mais ils ont refusé tout changement de l'ATV ou de retour SAV ... Je précise que je n'ai jamais été développeur ou programmeur et que de ce fait, je n'ai jamais installé de versions Beta ... Apple a-t-il eu raison de refuser l'échange ou au minimum la réparation ??

LePousson


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2018)

LePousson a dit:


> Je précise que je n'ai jamais été développeur ou programmeur et que de ce fait, je n'ai jamais installé de versions Beta


Tu es sûr que dans tes réglages que c'est sur OFF... https://beta.apple.com/sp/fr/betaprogram/unenroll?locale=fr#tvos ... pour les versions bêtas ?


----------



## LePousson (19 Octobre 2018)

Oui j'en suis sûr ... 

Ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est qu'Apple refuse tout échange ou réparation d'un appareil qui a été endommagé (oui je considère cela comme un dommage !!) par erreur mais dont ils sont responsables...

Je n'ai donc pas le choix que d'attendre la finale de tvOS 12.1 ...

Une idée de la date de sortie ??

LePousson


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2018)

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, une version bêta ne s'installera jamais sans l'accord de l'utilisateur. Le réseau bêta de chez Apple n'a pas du tout le même circuit et il faut s'être enregistré volontairement. A toi de prouver que tu n'as jamais fait d'erreur et surtout jamais fait de connexion, ni créé de compte.


----------



## Coyote28 (19 Octobre 2018)

LePousson a dit:


> Oui j'en suis sûr ...
> 
> Ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est qu'Apple refuse tout échange ou réparation d'un appareil qui a été endommagé (oui je considère cela comme un dommage !!) par erreur mais dont ils sont responsables...
> 
> ...



Et la beta 12.1 rend ton Apple TV inutilisable ?


----------



## LePousson (20 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, une version bêta ne s'installera jamais sans l'accord de l'utilisateur. Le réseau bêta de chez Apple n'a pas du tout le même circuit et il faut s'être enregistré volontairement. A toi de prouver que tu n'as jamais fait d'erreur et surtout jamais fait de connexion, ni créé de compte.


En quoi devrais-je me justifier ici que je n'ai pas fait de demande de Beta ?? C'est incroyable çà de remettre en doute ce que je dis ... Je sais ce que j'ai fait et ce que je n'ai pas fait, et je dors très bien le soir rassure-toi ... 


Coyote28 a dit:


> Et la beta 12.1 rend ton Apple TV inutilisable ?


non mais quelques dysfonctionnements légers et un peu agaçants mais rien de fondamentalement important. Ce qui m'énerve dans cette histoire c'est que je n'ai rien demandé à personne, que je me retrouve avec un produit endommagé et que d'un côté Apple refuse tout échange ou réparation, et que que de l'autre certains ici se permettent de me donner dès le cons (pas toi Coyote28)...

J'en resterais là sur cette histoire qui ne se voulait qu'une discussion banale au départ mais qui en agace certains ...

LePousson


----------

